# Slaaneshi Traitor Guard



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in the Process of repainting my Emperors Children and after winning a mass of old noise marines I have fallen pray to Slaanesh.
So I decided to make a small army of Traitor guard to help them out in Apoc and as a cool modeling job.

I have made alots of Khorne guard and found them pretty easy to do, as I just kitbashed Beastmen with Cadians. 
But with Slaanesh I am having a few more problems.
So how would you make Slaanesh guardsmen. I have a few ideas.
1) Kitbash Daemonettes with Cadians
2) Kitbash High Elfs with Cadians
3) Kitbash Dark Elf with Cadians
4) And finally Kitbash Dark Eldar with Guard.

Do you think any of these would work or have you done it your self.
Also for painting do you think I could mimic the Emperors Children colours. So some parts black and then others purple/pink.
Any other ideas would be great. I find out of the 4 gods slaanesh is the hardest to make traitor guard for.
Thanks


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Pure Slaanesh troopers.... That's indeed a bit harder without resorting to sculpting...
Deamonettes could work, but they are very slim and you'd need more human faces for it.
Also, combining them with guard might be a bit odd because of the difference in stature.
Wouldn't catachens be a good idea? huge bulky man, with slave collors on or something...
Why not use empire soldiers from the WHF range, with the large puffing sleeves they are somewhat decadent. They might be easier to combine with deamonettes. Guns can then be taken from cadians or from the pistoliers/riflemen... 
It's a bit expensive though.

Beork


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

nah if i would be you I would combin the deomonettes with the high elf archers (god those models are made for converted)


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Actually, that's not even a bad idea, although you'll have to be carefull with the arm-torso overlap. And you'll need guns from somewhere still...

beork


----------



## DiabloCableGuy (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the Dark Elf heads would work really well, but the High Elves Archers with their robes would work great as well, I'd use the Dark Elf Heads with the High Elf robes but thats going to get very costly very fast for the whole guard army.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea as soon you start using 2/3 kits for your basic troops in a horde army its going to get pricey.
I still have a large number of beastmen bits so I will use them to make a few platoons. Paint them with light skin and purplish fur. I will see about using Elf bits for my vets.

I just got this model which I am going to use as either a bodyguard, Nork or as a Ogyrn. I have no idea what this model is or which range it comes from. Its ebay info said that it was a GW model but after getting it , I checked and I cant find it anywhere so I dont think that is right.
So anybody know what it is as I really like it and would like to get more.


































Size comparison 











I also picked up some dark age models cheap as I thought they looked good. Now I have never seen these models in the flesh before. I got a few and they where great, normal GW size. But I also got two which where huge they are the same range and for the same game but are much larger. 
So I have no idea what I am going to do with them. Here are some pictures could I use them as Ogyrns as well. The size is right the only problem is they dont have guns so the ripper gun could be a problem for WYSIWYG.
Here are some pictures of them. The first one is armed with a large sword and a claw arm. The second one has a kind of staff.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say Deamonettes with Cadians would be your best bet, mix a bit of Dark ELves in there as well. Maybe some of the new Mounted Maraders would be good.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd use mostly Dark Elf bits, I think. You could take Dark Elf Corsairs, cut their ears so they aren't pointy, and give them Cadian lasgun arms. I can't recall if the Corsairs come with crossbows that are held in two hands or not, but if they are, you could just replace them with lasguns and essentially have Dark Elves with lasguns as your basic Guardsmen.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Talos said:


> Yea as soon you start using 2/3 kits for your basic troops in a horde army its going to get pricey.
> I still have a large number of beastmen bits so I will use them to make a few platoons. Paint them with light skin and purplish fur. I will see about using Elf bits for my vets.
> 
> I just got this model which I am going to use as either a bodyguard, Nork or as a Ogyrn. I have no idea what this model is or which range it comes from. Its ebay info said that it was a GW model but after getting it , I checked and I cant find it anywhere so I dont think that is right.
> ...


nice model but it doesnt look realy slaanesh


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen the beastmen and cadian combo done to represent slaanesh and they looked really good, The guy used the ungor heads as they're smaller and painted them in dirty yellows and purples.
The 2 larger models could be used as demon princes with a bit of work although the second one has some potential to make a great nurgle herald.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

This is quite an ambitious project, but I can see this turning out greatly. That painted monster thing looks great, and good luck with your guardsmen!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm. now i'm really curious about the unknown monster's origin. it looks like it should be part of the Dark Age range, but clearly isn't. its got me stumped.

i've been caught out by the scale of models in the past; when Helldorado was brand new i bought some models and was surprised when they were larger than i expected. thankfully, i didn't fall foul of Dark Age models as i got to see them before long before i bought any, but they are not represented well by their official photos. i now use Dragyri whispers and Skorne Cyclopses, from Hordes by Privateer Press, to represent Fiends of Slaanesh, because they were a good few pounds cheaper and better fitted with the theme of my army. i'm trying to get hold of some Vile-Tis Master of Blades, from Confrontation by Rackham, to fill out the units.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have searched all the model ranges I know and I cant find my mystery model anywhere.
A bit annoyed at the Dark age models as I got a whole load and where fine no idea why those two where larger oh well they will be fun to paint even if I dont use them. Nice to know Helldorabo models are larger as I was going to order some of those.

I have had another idea for my Guard. I brought a whole load of pig iron heads and dont what them to go to waste. So I was thinking of using High elf archer bodies to get a robed look and then attaching the flamer tank to there back with some greenstuff pipes to my pig iron gasmask heads. This is to show the use of chem inhalers and drugs.

With the beastmen as I have a large number of sprues I think I will use them to make slaanesh beastmen, they can be conscripts or something.
Any idea how to paint good pale beastmen skin and then purplish fur ?
Also as I have alot of beastmen bodies laying around as I have just been using the heads and some arms. Do you think it will be easy to give them lasguns, maybe using a bitz service to get catachan arms .

Also trying to find a use for Daemonhosts and deathcult assassin as they are great models.

If you guys are waiting for updates you will have to wait 2 weeks as I am at uni now and the mass of my bit box is at home so going to wait till then to start this. Right now I am just painting a bunch of old noise marines I got for my Emperors Children.
Dont worry I will start a project log


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Talos said:


> Nice to know Helldorabo models are larger as I was going to order some of those.


only some of the Helldorado models are bigger than they appear in the photos (roughly man-sized), so with a little research you'll be fine. what pieces were you specifically looking at getting? i'm using various pieces in my daemon armies.



Talos said:


> I have had another idea for my Guard. I brought a whole load of pig iron heads and dont what them to go to waste. So I was thinking of using High elf archer bodies to get a robed look and then attaching the flamer tank to there back with some greenstuff pipes to my pig iron gasmask heads. This is to show the use of chem inhalers and drugs.


its kind of annoying how common the Pig Iron Heads are these days. they are absolutely excellent models, but they don't hold quite the same unique factor any more. that being said, i think your idea sounds quite exciting, i'd love to see some mock ups.



Talos said:


> Also trying to find a use for Daemonhosts and deathcult assassin as they are great models.


seriously?

i think the daemonhost and deathcult assassins are horrendous models!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The Helldorabo models I am aimming to pick are :
Samael and Foulques, The Damned of Anger ,Tsilla Sand and Grain, Babul and Eludos and Damned of Pride.
I got the names from here hope they are right : http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/demons-miniatures.asp

Yea I do see alot of armies with Pig Iron heads and they are good heads but I am going to try something different with most of my models but I have around 20 of these heads and I dont what them to go to waste. 
I have heard that lots of people dont like the Daemonhosts but I think they are ok. I will use one or two for my Psyker Battle squad. The death cult assassins I will use as Bodyguards.
Also does anybody have any good ideas for Orygns ?

I have one more problem that I need to sort out before I start this project. That problem is the Paint scheme. I have worked out my scheme for my Beastmen- pale skin,purple fur and red armour. I know red armour is a khorne colour but I cant do purple or pink as it will all blend in.
But for my normal guys that I am using cadian parts for how shall I paint them. Shall I do like light fatigues like bleach bone then black wash + highlight then purple armour. Or shall the Fatigues be Black and then purple/pink armour. Or could I do Purple Fatigues and then not sure for armour, Black ?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

honestly?

i would stay clear of purple and pink, unless you have something very unique in mind. purple and pinks are so overused in can be quite tedious (i know this from having a purple Slaaneshi CSM army).

if you could just recap what parts you are using to make the average troop (or better still show us a photo of an unpainted one) then it would be easier to offer some colour tips.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I know Purple is always used in Slaaneshi armies I have 3000 points of Emperors Children that I am repainting. I did try and do a slaanesh marine with lots of bright blues and greens but could not get it quite right.
For my basic troops I am using Beastmen and pig iron parts, also Forgeworld Traitor guard parts.
Here are some WiP of these three types. They are very Wip in terms of adding chaos bits. They where also painting up in Khornate paints as I thought at the start I was going to make a Khorne army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That model looks like a cannibilised Arco Flagellant (the first unknown one) from Inquisitor, but looks far too small.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I just had a look at the Inquisitor range and you are right the Archo Flagellant does look a bit like it, well the head.
Those are nice models I know they are 54mm but does anybody have a picture of them next to a normal GW model as I think they could make nice Ogyrns the GW ones just dont look slaaneshi enough.
a picture of them next to a Ogyrn size model would be even better.


----------

